# Just a quick question



## -steve- (Jun 13, 2009)

I was going to join either judo or muay thai, I picked muay thai because a friend was also in it. When i'm at mauy thai, I sweat like a pig. We wear shorts and a T shirt. How do you judo guys/girls find wearing that big heavy Gi? I think i'd have it soaking wet in 20 minutes. I ask because i'm considering judo in the near future as I am moving and there isn't a muay thai gym there but there is judo. Anyone in traditional martial arts who wears a Gi feel free to answer. I directed it at you judo guys/girls because you where the heaviest Gi and I'm also interested in the art. I know it varies from school to school, but how much fitness do you guys do? I mean besides throwing bodies around :boing2: For the record I dont mind sweating i'm just wondering what it's like with a Gi.


----------



## jarrod (Jun 13, 2009)

we sweat a lot, & you just get used to it.

fitness levels will vary greatly from gym to gym, any judo club that emphasizes competition will probably have well conditioned athletes, just like with any sport.  

good luck & enjoy the ride!

jf


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 14, 2009)

As Jarrod said you get used to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You will probably be
wringing out your uniform top once you get going!


----------



## lklawson (Jun 15, 2009)

Do both.  Judo and MT work fairly well together (so does Judo and Boxing).
As has been stated, you get used to sweating in a gi.
The gi actually helps wick sweat away, at least until it gets well saturated.  If it a big problem for you, invest in a second gi and bring a dry spare with you, wear an absorbent T-Shirt beneath and change out occasionally, etc.
Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## -steve- (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for the input. No it's not a problem for me, now that i think of it it's probably better then sweating all over the floor like i do now.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 15, 2009)

I am kind of sic and demented but I just don't feel right if my gi isn't saturated at the end of a workout.


----------



## zDom (Jun 16, 2009)

-steve- said:


> I was going to join either judo or muay thai, I picked muay thai because a friend was also in it. When i'm at mauy thai, I sweat like a pig. We wear shorts and a T shirt. How do you judo guys/girls find wearing that big heavy Gi? I think i'd have it soaking wet in 20 minutes. I ask because i'm considering judo in the near future as I am moving and there isn't a muay thai gym there but there is judo. Anyone in traditional martial arts who wears a Gi feel free to answer. I directed it at you judo guys/girls because you where the heaviest Gi and I'm also interested in the art. I know it varies from school to school, but how much fitness do you guys do? I mean besides throwing bodies around :boing2: For the record I dont mind sweating i'm just wondering what it's like with a Gi.



In a word: heavy  If you think a judo gi top is heavy dry, wait till you feel one saturated with sweat 

Good training!


----------

